# a sand blaster to remove wallpaper.



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I just stoped at lowes to get some dif and the kid in the paint department told me he uses a sandblaster when removing wallpaper .that's right guys a sandblaster .


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Whiskey

Tango

Foxtrot


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't knock it till you try it :thumbsup:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I will next time I've been doing it the hard way today .my buddy suggested c4 .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SAND BLASTER ! ! ! !

what a rookie.

napalm is the the most effective.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Burt White said:


> I just stoped at lowes to get some dif and the kid in the paint department told me he uses a sandblaster when removing wallpaper .that's right guys a sandblaster .


kool:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> SAND BLASTER ! ! ! !
> 
> what a rookie.
> 
> napalm is the the most effective.


I heard an RPG will do almost as good.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd try Paul's Kimber compact.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Did I hear that right? Let me clean my ears out:












Sounds like a "Tim the Toolman Taylor" disciple... ooh ooh ooh...


:cowboy:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Anything worth doing is worth overdoing. That's what I always say. 

That and the other one-
Anything worth doing is worth redoing..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll buy a planex if it'll work for wallpaper removal. Anyone try it yet? :jester:


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Homeowners get mad at contractors who make a mess (especially dust from wallpaper removal and joint compound). Best to rent a drywall vacuum sander that'll vacuum most of the deprive and dust so it won't get into the returns and on the furniture!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

